# Last 7 Pens of 2016; various techniques



## Bob in SF (Jan 2, 2017)

Happy New Year to everyone on this fine forum!

Here are my last 7 Virage fountain pens of 2016; various techniques:





1)Golden brand acrylic pastel ground on the slowly rotating brass tube; Sennelier brand iridescent pastels; spray-fixed with Blair Very Low Odor fixative; Golden brand interference acrylics; airbrushed Createx brand gloss top coat; tube-in cast with PR; turned as usual.
2) Alcohol-based inks; see previous thread here:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/joyous-barrel-decoration-alcohol-based-inks-143950/
airbrushed[/url] Createx brand gloss top coat; tube-in cast; etc.  
3) Jacquard dimensional metallic acrylics; Golden brand interference acrylics; tube-in cast; etc.  
4) Jacquard dimensional metallic acrylics; tube-in cast; etc.  
5) Golden brand acrylic pastel ground; Sennelier brand iridescent pastels; spray-fixed with Blair Very Low Odor fixative; airbrushed Createx brand gloss top coat; in-tube cast with PR; etc.
6) Golden brand acrylic pastel ground; Sennelier brand iridescent pastels; spray-fixed with Blair Very Low Odor fixative; Golden brand interference acrylics; airbrushed Createx brand gloss top coat; tube-in cast with PR; turned as usual.
7) Alcohol-based inks; airbrushed Createx brand gloss top coat; Golden brand interference acrylics; airbrushed Createx brand gloss top coat; tube-in cast with PR; turned as usual.

Here's to a fun and creative 2017.

Gratefully, Bob


----------



## Marko50 (Jan 2, 2017)

Absolutely amazing work Bob. You continue to inspire!!


----------



## MDWine (Jan 2, 2017)

I just love these!  Great work!


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 2, 2017)

Marvelous pens Bob!  Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## Jim Smith (Jan 2, 2017)

Beautiful work Bob!  I especially like the number 6 pen, it looks like a work of art.  Thanks for sharing your work and the specifics of your techniques.

Jim Smith


----------



## Bob in SF (Jan 2, 2017)

Heartfelt thanks for kind words Mark, Michael, Charlie, and Jim!

And thanks to so many for the inspiration, depth of knowledge, adventurism, and kind comments and "likes" through '16 - much more fun ahead.

I'm working on some new techniques - always glad to share - stay tuned.

- Bob


----------



## magpens (Jan 2, 2017)

Superb work, Bob !!!!! . Happy New Year to you and yours !!!


----------



## TonyL (Jan 2, 2017)

I really like the artwork on the larger diameter pens. Beautiful!


----------



## LR9788 (Jan 2, 2017)

#7 reminds me of Koi fish swimming. Beautiful work!


----------



## LouCee (Jan 2, 2017)

Bob, that's a beautiful group of pens. Your work is always amazing!


----------



## bpgoldo (Jan 2, 2017)

Bob, you ARE a wonder. Nuff said.


----------



## elkhorn (Jan 2, 2017)

Bob, the larger pens really showcase the beauty of your work.  Well done!!


----------



## OZturner (Jan 2, 2017)

A Wonderful kaleidoscopic Presentation of Pure Art, Bob.
Your Knowledge,Skill, with Variety of Products, Materials and Concepts, never ceases to Amaze me.
As does the Variety of Mediums you Demonstrate, Utilize, and Conquer.
Coupled with the Immense Scope of Activities you Undertake, and Master, apart and Outside from your Professional Life.
I take my Hat Off to you Sir, you are One Very Special Person.
Thank you for Sharing some of your Skills and Talents over 2016.
I sit in Awe of Your 2017.
My Sincere Appreciation, my Friend.
Brian.


----------



## KenV (Jan 2, 2017)

Love the splashes of color and the larger canvas shows it off so well.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Jan 2, 2017)

Really great looking group of pens, Bob...


----------



## Bob in SF (Jan 2, 2017)

Humble thanks Mal, Tony, Luke, Chad, Brian G, John, Brian H, Ken, and JP!

Tony - thanks again for steering me towards Virage fountain pens.

Gratefully, Bob


----------



## TimS124 (Jan 2, 2017)

Very nice set of pens.  Thank you for the insight into how each was created.


----------



## Nanigai (Jan 2, 2017)

*Wow!!*

Thanks for showing these Bob, they are awesome. I'm still a bit new to understand the descriptions on some of these but it doesn't make any difference to the pens, they are great.
Cheers, Ian


----------



## Bob in SF (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks Tim and Ian!

Ian - here's a little more (visual) explanation of the working method for (pastel) pen #5:
The acetone-cleaned brass tubes are coated with golden brand acrylic pastel ground, which has enough "tooth" to take pastels nicely - dried x 24+ hours.
Sennelier brand iridescent pastels are painted on as the tube rotates 20rpm on a Penn State Ind. Slow Speed Blank Drying System (or could use a corded or battery powered rotisserie motor).
Tubes are then spray fixed with Blair brand very low odor fixative, dried x 24+ hours.
Next the tubes are cast in a Fred Wissen tube-in silicone mold, using Douglass and Sturgess brand clear casting resin (pressure pot, 50psi).
The castings are unmolded, end milled, then turned on a Nova Comet II Midi Lathe (4,000rpm) with carbide cutters.
Dry sanded (500rpm) 400, then 600 grit.
Wet sanded (500rpm) 1500, 1800, then 2400 grit,
Polished (500rpm) with Novus 3, then Novus 2, then HUT Ultra Gloss Plastic Polish, then Novus 1 (one among many ways to finish pens)
Finally assembled with Virage fountain pen parts:




Hope this helps.

Best regards, Bob


----------



## jeff (Jan 8, 2017)

Looks great on the front page, Bob :biggrin:

I think I speak for all of us when I say that we very much appreciate you sharing the details of your techniques with us. You produce some gorgeous work!


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jan 8, 2017)

Congrats on the front page, well deserving!


----------



## log2lumber (Jan 8, 2017)

Great work.


----------



## Magicbob (Jan 8, 2017)

Very nice,
congrats on the front page


----------



## elkhorn (Jan 8, 2017)

Bob, congrats on making the cover.  Well deserved!


----------



## LouCee (Jan 8, 2017)

Congrats on the front page!


----------



## liljohn1368 (Jan 8, 2017)

Congrats on the front page, Bob...


----------



## Bob in SF (Jan 8, 2017)

Humble heartfelt thanks to Jeff and all who manage and contribute mightily to this exceptional forum.

Happy Sunday to all.

Gratefully, Bob

PS:  Working on some interesting techniques this week - stay tuned.


----------



## Toni (Jan 8, 2017)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bob in SF (Jan 9, 2017)

Many thanks, Toni!!


----------



## mark james (Jan 10, 2017)

Beautiful!!!  I love the colors.


----------



## Bob in SF (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks, Mark!


----------

